

How-to sell to enterprise customers (for startups) - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/04/selling-for-startups-101---todd-vollmer-on-getting-traction.html

======
epi0Bauqu
I'm thinking of starting a sales blog using content/framework/stories from
Todd (this interviewee). It would be like startupcompanylawyer.com, but for
sales. Useful idea?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Why don't you get Todd to do it? Seems more logical to me

~~~
epi0Bauqu
We'd do it together. He doesn't want to do it himself for a variety of
reasons.

